# Impossible de quitter l'Utilitaires OS X



## cyril1208 (19 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour,
Je suis nouveau sur ce forum. 
Je viens d'acquérir un MBA d'occas de 2012, je souhaitais le restaurer pour le récupérer le plus "propre" possible. J'ai effacer le contenu du disque "Macintosh HD" via l'utilitaire de disque. Et maintenant je n'arrive plus quitter l'Utilitaires OS X, quand je clique sur quitter, on me propose de "choisir un disque de démarrage" ou "Redémarrer".
Si je clique sur choisir un disque, l'ordi ne me propose rien comme "système a utiliser pour demarrer mon ordinateur".
Si je fais Redémarrer, l'ordi redémarre et me remet sur la page Utilitaire OS X...

J'avoue que je suis un peu perdu et complètement bloqué... (Je ne peux pas non plus Réinstaller OS X car l'ordi me demande l'id Apple qui a servi a acheter Mountain Lion...

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses...


----------



## r e m y (19 Novembre 2012)

C'est sûr que le disque ayant été effacé, il n'y a plus de système sur lequel démarrer.

Seule solution, réinstaller MountainLion, mais effectivement je pense que ça nécessite de réentrer l'idApple ayant servi à l'acheter.

Soit il faut que le vendeur vous donne son id Apple.... soit il faut que vous trouviez un autre Mac pour acheter MountainLion (15 Euro) en vous créant un Apple ID que vous saisirez sur le Macbook Air pour l'installer


----------



## cyril1208 (19 Novembre 2012)

Merci pour cette réponse rapide Rémy.
J'ai effacé le DD sur les conseils d'un technicien Apple... On arrêté la manip car il se faisait tard en métropole et il m'a conseillé de rappeler demain pour voir s'il y avait une soluce pour que je n'ai pas à repayer Mountain Lion...
Sinon je ne peux pas le restaurer sans Mountain Lion ? Avec l'OS de base ?
 Je vais contacter le vendeur pour voir s'il veut bien me filer son idApple ou me faire la manip...

Merci


----------



## r e m y (20 Novembre 2012)

l'OS de base? 
Soit un Mac est récent et a été livré avec MountainLion ou Lion (et cet OS n'est pas fourni sur DVD ou clé usb mais juste via le Mac appStore)
Soit il est un peu ancien et a été livré d'origine avec SnowLeopard. Auquel cas tu dois avoir obtenu avec ce Mac le DVD de réinstallation d'origine

Comme tu parles d'un MBA de 2012 c'est l'option 1, à savoir un Mac livré avec MountainLion... l'OS de base C'EST MountainLion


----------



## cyril1208 (24 Novembre 2012)

Alors le MBA était livré avec Lion, j'ai finalement pu le restaurer complètement avec l'aide de l'assistance Apple. J'ai du coup perdu Moutain Lion puisque l'achat est lié à l'IDapple de l'ancien proprio. 
Si j'avais voulu garder Mountain Lion et ne pas restaurer complètement l'ordi, je n'aurai jamais pu faire de mise à jour vu que je n'avais pas l'id de l'ancien proprio...

Reste plus qu'à voir si je me prends ML... 

Merci pour les infos en tout cas.


----------

